# My jumper-Critique!



## Hillviewfarm (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello! This is my jumper Kickstart My Heart also known as Zorro. I bought him a year ago as my fox hunter/Jumper. He is amazing. Here is us in a lesson at the "Flying Cow". Nothing speedy in the video. Maybe I'll get a video us at a speed round at a show. 





 

Click the first link! 
Thanks


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i noticed 2 things, your toes should be pointed up more, and you have an arch in your back try sucking in to aliminate the arch 

p.s you are a great jumper


----------



## Hillviewfarm (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

no problemo.!!!!! and one other thing, are you doing a rising canter, or is it hard to sit with?


----------



## Hillviewfarm (Jan 29, 2009)

Rising. My trainer doesnt like sitting it. She believes that even though I am a jumper there is no excuse loosing eq. (I know my isnt best lol ) She thinks with good eq. comes a good horse.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome pair! He looks like he would be a dream out in the field!

The only thing I want to comment on is to keep your thumbs on top. You're not interfering with your horse at all, but as far as equitation goes if you at least keep your thumbs facing upwards, (you don't even have to really close them) your wrists will be straighter, and in effect you'll have a better line of contact through your elbows. 

I hope that helps! And like I said, you guys look great together!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

One thing I noticed is that you really pump your upper body over the jump - let the horse come up to you, you don't have to scoop down towards his neck. When you move too much, you can interfere with the natural movement of your horses back and shoulder.
Overall you are a very nice rider, keep up the good work, and just keep in mind the suggestions from the other members as well.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree with JDI. I think you guys would benefit with more impulsion. Not necessarily faster, but more powerful if you know what I mean. Getting his butt underneath him and making his front end light will help him lift up to the jump better. 

overall very nice!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

you guys look very good :]


----------



## Hillviewfarm (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone I will deff keep everything said for my next lesson!


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

You like to jump ahead and its interfering with his jump. If you sit down and support him more and stay out of his way he'll be able to use himself better over the jumps. Don't try to jump the jump for him, let him jump up to you. Also try to grip with your calf, not your heel. Sometimes it looks like your toes are turned so far out that they're perpendicular to your horse. Also try not to grip with your knees, it acts as a pivot causing your legs to slide back a bit. You're also collapsing with your upper body over the jump. Remember to bring your shoulders back and arch your back. You're doing great, keep up the good work.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

A lot of the time over the jumps it looks like you are looking straight down over his shoulder at the ground. Just make sure you're looking up and ahead as you jump, or looking at your next jump if it's a tight turn.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Generally your position is pretty good! Nice flat back. Someone has already mentioned jumping ahead. You stay over the middle of the saddle fairly well for having that habit though. Just remember that you don't throw your upper body down at your horse over the fence, you allow him to jump up to you. Nice low quiet hands but your elbows do tend to stick out a bit. 

The biggest issue though is your leg. You have a nice long leg with your heel in a vertical line down from your hip. But you tend to ride with your toes out, particularly over the fences. To have a truly secure and functional leg you should have even contact on the INSIDE of your thigh, knee, and calf. By riding with your toe out you dig your heel into your horse and you lose contact with your knee. It's not constant though, just here and there. 

Also (maybe I misunderstood) a rising canter is not a part of good eq, sitting is. In an eq class you will be expected to do a sitting canter and if called to on course, trotting usually means sitting as well (flat classes can call for both).



I've been to the flying cow! :wink:


----------



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, I have a lot of critiques, but they all come back to just one. *Let your horse jump you, don't jump for your horse*

To me, thats what it looks like you're doing. Your elbows are straight out while they should be tucked in more. You are definitely jumping ahead, and coming back down a bit too soon. What I always tell my students is to stay in the 2 point position for about 2 strides AFTER the jump, it's a lot easier on the horse and gives you time to regroup after the jump. I also agree with out everyone said on your leg. 

I suggest going back down to the basics and practicing your 2 point over trot poles and cavaletti and really focus on stretching your leg down into your heel so it works as a shock absorber. Also, really concentrate on those arms. Oh! One more thing, don't look down. It looks like to me you are 'ducking' just a hair. Always keep your head up and your eyes between your horse's ears, and onto the next fence 

Overall though, you two are a great team and you look great together, now that you have the general idea it's time to really concentrate on the little things


----------



## huntseat7 (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree for the most part with everyone else. I'm not so sure your over jumper horrible, but you need to watch getting ahead of the saddle, you are an elegant rider nice and tall but watch that when you release you don't almost his his ears you can almost do a short crest realse and keep it more under you and still be safe. 

Maybe take a step back to and keep going over smaller jumps and cavalletties because your leg is a little loose and free moving, i think that would really help to polish you.


----------

